# Someone block me from Petfinder...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, it's a good thing I'm not in Houston or I'd be in big trouble with hubby. Look at this baby, she is so cute:

Miss Cricket LaRu

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, she is cute~~Love her name also!!!! Miss Cricket LaRue, you are a special little girl. I hope you find a wonderful home!!!!!


----------

